# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от Елены Мартыновой -елен-ки >  Полный сценарий  "Вперёд в прошлое "(в стиле 80- х)

## elen-ka20

ВИДЕО ПРЕЗЕНТАЦИЯ СЦЕНАРИЯ  -  ПОЛНОЕ ОПИСАНИЕ ПРЕДЛОЖЕННОГО МАТЕРИАЛА 






*"ВПЕРЁД В ПРОШЛОЕ "* -Эпоха длиною в 70 лет. Но предложенный мною сценарий касается  80 годов прошлого века. Почему этот промежуток? Потому что я в 80 как раз была пионеркой и знаю эти времена не по наслышке. В любой тематике придаю значение стилистике языка, а в этом формате этот момент особенно важен. Но пытаться понять, каким он должен быть (стиль изложения материала) в таком формате мне не понадобилось, так как всё это было частью моей жизни.

Сценарий обкатан множество раз: около 50 проведенных юбилеев  и  корпоративов в этом стиле. А также свадьбы. Для юбилея, корпоратива -это настоящая феерия эмоций и чувств. Главное, чтобы возраст собравшихся был от 45 и старше. Люди получают такое удовольствие, что я даже не берусь сравнить, какая ещё тема производит такой фурор. Да что клиенты... Я сама каждый раз под огромным впечатлением  от счастливый лиц и горящих глаз собравшихся.

А теперь  по существу:

*МУЗЫКА* - Очень важен музыкальный материал, так как я считаю, что музыка создаёт нужное настроение на 100%.
Ко всему материалу подобрана соотвественная музыка+ вы получаете увесистую папку с треками, которые вам пригодятся (сборник отбивок, тушь, фанфары, советская культовая музыка и т.д. и т.п.).

*ПОЛИГРАФИЯ* - она тоже является обязательной, причём в любой теме без неё ни куда.

*ФОТОМАТЕРИАЛ* - Большая папка фото, которые иллюстрируют описанный материал. [/SIZE][/FONT]

[img]http://*********net/6523578m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6521530m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********net/6526650m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6519482m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6507194m.jpg[/img] 
*****************************************************************************************************************

*ВАРИАНТЫ ОПЛАТЫ:* 

*1. ЯНДЕКС КОШЕЛЁК* 

_Если у вас нет электронного кошелька, то его можно пополнить быстро и просто несколькими вариантами: 
- за пару минут перевести через Сбербанка онлайн 24 https://money.yandex.ru/doc.xml?id=524280
- в любом отделении  ЕВРОСЕТИ ИЛИ СВЯЗНОЙ._


*2.МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ  ПЕРЕВОД *  _Колибри, Золотая Корона, Вестерн, Юнистрим  по реквизитам. (подробности в ЛС)_

* 3. ТОЛЬКО ДЛЯ УКРАИНЫ:   КАРТА ПРИВАТ БАНКА* 5168 7423 2040 8424

----------


## Окрыленная

Это поистину бесценный материал.. У вас будет всё, если ОН будет в вашей копилке.. БЕРИ, проводи и радуй.. ДАЖЕ удивляй!!!! Потому что НОСТАЛЬГИЯ - это рай..Гости будут поражены!!!!!!! Еленка -ЭТО колоссальный ТРУД!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо,Ирочка,))) Старалась так и писать-взял и хоть завтра иди с ним на работу)

----------


## elen-ka20

Несколько раз обращались с вопросом о приобретении не всего сценария, а отдельных блоков.Решила НЕКОТОРЫЕ ЭПИЗОДЫ  вывести отдельно.

_1.НАЧАЛО - рассчитано на 1.5-2 часа._
-ВЕЛКОМ ЗОНА+ ВСТРЕЧА

_Всё бывают в первый раз...-2016 год_  -с "советском стиле"  
-рассчитан на 20 минут
-подробный сценарий,музыка
-полиграфия

*Театр  - экспромт в стиле.* 

И другие ...

----------


## tatrusi

Для меня это был первый опыт  в  формате ночного клуба, все прошло отлично! Я делала  сказочку  между столами, каждому столу роль давала и они столом исполняли. Составляя программу я поняла , что я вообще в теме не шарю)))) Хоть и пионером была , но это не мой конек. Как тему я ее конечно же теперь буду предлагать, т.к. крещение прошла) Юбилей годовый придумывать ничего не надо. Хочу теперь материал попробовать на компании юбилейной или свадебной, вот тогда мне кажется будет больше впечатлений лично у меня. Анимашку  делали, но так как соревновались стол на стол было немножко смазано,лучше делать мальчики против девочек тогда будет супер! Нормы ГТО вообще классная застолка! Прошло супер! Театр восковых фигур я думала не вызовет энтузиазма,но Боже!!! они даже лежали на полу и с таким рвением изобразили все фигуры , я прибалдела!!! В общем в тему погружаюсь и спасибо тебе за материал огромное! Если есть заказ на юбилейный СССР - действительно все готово - бери и  иди работать))))

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо ОГРОНОМНОЕ!!! за такой развёрнутый отзыв!!! Рада,что не подвела и материал в работе , а не пылится на полке))
Успешных тебе праздников,Танечка )

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Леночка, спасибо преогромное за супер-сценарий!!! Готовилась к юбилею папы, хотелось что-нибудь особенное. Благодаря Леночке все получилось просто бесподобно! Даже придумывать ничего не надо, настолько все продумано до мелочей - застолки, анимашки - все,все,все! Теперь, если будет заказ - буду смело предлагать! Спасибо!

----------


## elen-ka20

СПАСИБО БОЛЬШЕ за отзыв!!!  и за доверие!!!!
Эта тема  у меня одна из моих самых любимых и востребованных на юбилеях 50 и старше)) И я очень рада,что и тебе тема пришлась по душе ,тем более речь шла не просто о юбилеи, а о юбилеи папы! 
Дай Бог всей вашей семье здоровья , а тебе - много клиентов  и блестяще проведенных праздников.

----------


## baranessa

Я приобрела у Лены  "Назад в СССР" для конкретного случая, но случай исчез...)) И могу сказать честно, к сожалению, мне не удалось пока применить ЦЕЛИКОМ, с полиграфией, со значками, галстуками, чтоб как говориться, все по настоящему)) Но..друзья, вот уже на четвертом юбилее и на одной серебряной свадьбе я логично вкручиваю блоки из этого материала. Первый раз на серебряной свадьбе просто попробовала, но оказалась тема  т-а-а-ак близка!!! Я поняла, что попала в точку, когда они уже не слыша меня пели и пели гимн СССР....Поэтому покупайте, материал огромный от и до, все "под ключ" от каждого разжеванного словечка, полиграфии и до каждого трека. Кстати, Леночка, по поводу "разжевывания" материала,  тебя это особенно отличает от многих других. Спасибо!

----------


## elen-ka20

*Ирочка*,спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Притяно,что не смотря на то,что заказ на СССР не состоялся  ,материал не лежит и не пылиться.Дай Бог вам только хороших клиентов и только супер успешных праздников)

На самом деле когда ко мне приходят "пятидесятники или старше,я сразу же предлагаю эту темку.Первая реакция - ноль эмоций и ответ" та нет,наверное.."   Но чем больше я показываю фото и рассказываю о наполнении,Фсё...лёд обязательно тронется.При чем статус компании не имеет значения.Секрет просто ...правильное объяснить суть такого банкета: ни какого стёба над тем  временами, а реконструкция времён их молодости.
А касаемо, что очень "разжёвываю" - всё время боюсь испортить знакомсвто с тематикой.Это ж как первая любовь ..Главное чтоб она не стала разочарованием.Да и волнуюсь чтоб было понятно,потому как то , что очевидно для меня,может быть тёмным лесом для преобретателей.И от этого зависит будет ли материал  работать или пылиться)

----------


## Катюшенька

Елена, здравствуйте. Подойдёт Ваш сценарий (большинство блоков) к дню рождению женщины 77 лет. Гости  в основном от 35 лет до 55 лет. Женщина активная ( не старушка). Сколько он стоит не заметила. Если можно ответьте быстрее праздник 10 мая.

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) Это идеальная тема для юбиляра 45 и старше.А 77 -так лучше и не бывает,так как это времена молодости,что может быть лучше.В остальном- и гостям будет понятна а и это не  сценараий "посиделок",а классический вариант : застольные активации,тосты, интерактивы+ танцевальные подвижные игры.конкурсы и т.д.Так что есть что выбрать и где развернуться.

----------


## nyurka

Здравствуйте elen-ka20! А какова цена полного сценария "Назад в СССР"?

----------


## elen-ka20

*nyurka*,Добрый день)всю информация в деталях(включая сцен. план всего сценария) кинула ЛС.

----------


## нюшка-танюшка

> *nyurka*,Добрый день)всю информация в деталях(включая сцен. план всего сценария) кинула ЛС.


Можно и мне цену полного сценария?

----------


## elen-ka20

Конечно ..и не только стоимость,но и сцен.план,чтобы понимать что в нём  вы найдёте.
Будут ещё вопросы- пишите.
с уважением)

----------


## Олюня73

Елена, покупала у Вас сценарий "Снимается кино".  Очень понравился. Хотелось бы еще приобрести "Назад в СССР". Подскажите пожалуйста цену? и ожидаются ли у Вас в ближайшее время скидочки?

----------

elen-ka20 (14.06.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

> Очень понравился.


Спасибо !
Сцен.план  и все подробности уже отправила.  Отличного вам использования  материала.

----------


## Марьяя

Добрый вечер!Сообщите,пожалуйста, информацию о стоимости сценария.

----------

elen-ka20 (10.08.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

*Марьяя*, Добрый день.Все детали, включая сцен.план отправила ЛС. Будут ещё вопросы- пишите. 
С уважением

----------


## ЕленаTLT

*elen-ka20* Добрый вечер Елена, скажите ваш сценарий про 80-е подойдет для 75-ти юбилея женщины. Моя подружка попросила провести юбилей ее мамы. Гости будут в возрасте 70+ . Спасибо.

----------

elen-ka20 (26.09.2016)

----------


## Леночка Фролова

Здравствуйте Елена! Очень заинтересовал Ваш сценарий. У моей свекрови юбилей 55 лет уже 3 декабря. Хочу провести его в стиле СССР. Гости там будут ее возраста и даже старше. Думаю будет актуально. Напишите пожалуйста цену всего сценария.

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день. Лучше темы просто не существует,так что мой ответ однозначно ДА!!! ДА! И ЕЩЁ РАЗ ДА!
Ну а все детали выслала ЛС. Будут ещё вопросы - пишите 
Отлично вам отпраздновать)

----------


## Сиренко

Елена добрый день скиньте пожалуйста стоимость сценария и план.

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день. Ответила ЛС.

----------


## БуКатерина

Елена! Доброго времени суток! Сегодня мне почудилось, что у меня возникла необходимость в приобретении этого сценария. Еще не разу не проводила юбилеи в этом стиле. А ведь я тоже родилась в СССР, и многое помню и многое мне близко, нахожу отклик в душе. Можно озвучить стоимость в лс?

----------

elen-ka20 (30.10.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день. Всё отправила! Тема - БОМБА!!!! 90% юбилеев 45+ именно в ней провожу и это не мой выбора выбор заказчика. Стоит начать рассказывать что и как -газа горят.На банкете  вообще эмоции людей передать сложно!

----------


## Наталья и Бэндерос

Добрый день!! Подойдет ли ваш материал для встречи одноклассников? У нас в этом году 35 лет окончания школы, выбрали тематику "Назад в СССР". Стоимость вашего материала? Прошу ответить на эту эл.почту - nata.grigorova_2014@mail.ru

----------


## Анжелика.

Лена, здравствуй, мне тоже очень нужно знать цену сценария.  :Blush2:

----------


## Irisska

Здравствуйте, Елена. Хочу приобрести сценарий юбилея "Назад в СССР", как это сделать? Ответьте, пожалуйста в личку, или на почту: lapteva_Luda-82@mail.ru

----------

